
Women In Tech - pchristensen
http://andrewhy.de/women-in-tech/
======
pchristensen
Submitted so I could paste this comment from the article:

"I think we need Hollywood to make a movie and have Kristen Stewart as a web
designer and Robert Pattinson as a web developer. That might help with the
situation..."

